# 8 week puppy fearful?



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi guys 
new to the boards, and in need of a little advice with my puppy 
my 8 week GSD seems to be extremely fearful of people, especially my grandmother, he will not go into the same room with her, and if he does he'll do his best to avoid her as much as possible, when he meets new people (say my friends) sometimes he will literally take off in the opposite direction, The breeder told me to have my guests ignore the puppy, and wait for him to go to them, but he just doesn't budge, is he just to young right now? Or is there something else i should do? 

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

How long have you had your puppy? Since he's only 8 weeks I'm guessing you just got him. Give him time to adjust. He doesn't know you yet. Sounds like being around new people is overwhelming him so just take it slow and give him time to get to know and trust you.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ugh... this is not normal behavior at all for an 8 week old puppy. A puppy that age should not be shy or timid.

Who's the breeder if you don't mind me asking? Did you meet your pups mom and dad? How were their temperaments?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Paul. The pup should show confidence and be outgoing. If it shows a bit of hesitation then recovers, no big deal, but not 'extremely fearful'.
You'll have your work cut out for you for the life of this dog. Are you sure you want to deal w/ that? 
How were the other pups in the litter? Did you choose this one, or did the breeder pick out the pup for you?


----------



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've had him for a week now, so 7 weeks and a bit was when I got him, i've seen both parents, and both seemed great, I got him from woodside german shepherds 

he's fine with the family everyone, except my grandma who he does not go near, he does not show any confidence when around others however, when first meeting new people he will be incredibly shy and distant, he will stand at a distance and watch, if they approach him he will back away, but after awhile he starts to settle in and relax, and then will approach them,


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ok... just checked out their website. They're located in British Columbia, correct? I never heard of them... but at least you didn't get your puppy from some newspaper article for $200 puppies. These are American/Canadian show line dogs. They look like they OFA and show their dogs, so at least they look to be legitimate breeders.

Can you explain exactly what happens when this puppy starts acting fearful? Do you comfort him when he starts acting this way? 

How was he when he met you? Was he acting fearful? 

How did you choose this puppy? Did the breeder pick the puppy for you or did you get to choose?


----------



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes they are

she choose him for us, when we met him, he was fine, greeted us very friendly, ran around walked around the older adult dogs, 

bringing him home he has been pretty lethargic, we try our best to play with him in the back yard, he will for a good 10-15 mins then just lay down and do nothing, so we just bring him back inside

He's acts differently in each scenario, the best response I've gotten from him is, he'll look at the person for a good 10-15 seconds go sniff him, and then be completely aloof and ignore the stranger 

other times when i take him to the front yard if a stranger walks past, he'll run back about a good 5-6 feet and watch the person walk by, 
at first he was afraid of cars going down the street, but doesn't seem to care now 
the most troubling thing is how he acts around my grandmother, at first it was a fear, now he'll walk past her and won't even look at her or acknowledge her, we've tried making my grandma give him treats, but he'll just eat them and walk away 
he hasn't shown any signs of aggression at all if that helps


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How many vaccines has he had? Did the breeder vax before you brought him home? And was it a 7,5 or 3 way? Just curious.


----------



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

he's had 1 vaccination that the breeder gave, and I'm sorry i'm not sure what you mean by 7 5, or 3 way


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> ok... just checked out their website. They're located in British Columbia, correct? I never heard of them... but at least you didn't get your puppy from some newspaper article for $200 puppies. *These are American/Canadian show line dogs. They look like they OFA and show their dogs, so at least they look to be legitimate breeders.*
> 
> Can you explain exactly what happens when this puppy starts acting fearful? Do you comfort him when he starts acting this way?
> 
> ...


Does this provide any guarantee that a puppy will not be fearful?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The 3, 5, 7 way shots are how many things they're vaccinating for in one shot. A 3 way shot will have a combo of three different vaccinations combined in one shot. A 5 way shot will have a combo of five vaccinations. If you have his puppy records from the breeder, it should say exactly what he received.

It sounds like you're doing a good job with him so far based on what you're saying. It's not easy to assess the situation without being there though. Did you ask your breeder if any other puppies from the litter are having issues adjusting? Has the two parents ever been bred to eachother prior to this breeding?

We have a lot of very knowledgeable breeders here. It's most likely not a training issue since the pup is so young. Stick around... Hopefully one of the breeders will provide some input soon enough.



Angelina03 said:


> Does this provide any guarantee that a puppy will not be fearful?


Nothing guarantees a puppy won't be fearful.

I was just pointing out that the breeder is at least somewhat legit. Not your typical newspaper, puppy on the cheap, breeder. That's all.


----------



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

it was a 5 way, I haven't asked her about the other litter, when i called she told me to give it a couple weeks for him to completely adjust, she also told me to come back in 2 weeks, so she could administer the second set of shots, and see how he has progressed.

I have also taken him to the vet, and the vet says he is fine and healthy


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Does he like his food? Does he like treats?

How often does he see new people?


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

If he's shy, take him out a lot so he can meet lots of new people, but I would carry him. There's a lot of nasty things that he can pick up and become very ill.

You mentioned that he didn't have much of an appetite. Well, what is his stool like? Firm and separate? Separate logs but a bit mushy? Pudding like? Watery?

Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jo_in_TX said:


> If he's shy, take him out a lot so he can meet lots of new people, but I would carry him. There's a lot of nasty things that he can pick up and become very ill.
> 
> You mentioned that he didn't have much of an appetite. Well, what is his stool like? Firm and separate? Separate logs but a bit mushy? Pudding like? Watery?
> 
> Good luck.


I wouldn't overwhelm him to socialize him. Especially if he is not healthy(not saying he isn't, but most pups are very energetic) Socializing should be adjusted to the pups ability and managed to grow the pup to a confidence level that is solid. Many ways to do social encounters that don't involve people or other dogs, but sounds, scents and texture. Praise goes a long way with just that type for a week or two.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Hm. If he can only play for 10 min. before laying down, you need to get him in and get him checked out, it sounds like.
He could have a heart issue or something of that sort.




> I have also taken him to the vet, and the vet says he is fine and healthy


I just saw this...when was his last check up? As others said, are there other symptoms?


----------



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

his last visit was 4 days ago

yes his appetite at the beginning was extremely small, but now he is eating a lot more compared to then, not sure what normal is though for him, i pour about 3 cups he'll eat about a cup and a half at least. from people who have seen him when we first brought him home, they say he's getting bigger, but skinnier as well, not sure if that is normal 

his stool is usually separate logs firm, but on occasion he will have soft stool, he's had diarrhea a few times 

for walks at first he was unsure about going, today i took him out and he seemed a lot more confident in his walk, curious sniffing a few things ( i only took him around my block just to be safe) 

a few strangers did walk by, he didn't run away though he did back away and watch them pass, did not engage them at all


----------



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Does he like his food? Does he like treats?
> 
> How often does he see new people?



he gets extremely hyper when i start filling his bowl, when i put it down he'll more pick at pieces rather than just gobble it down, the most I've seen him eat is about 2 cups, but it varies

so far the last week i'd say he's met a good 13-15 people 

i've noticed at home he's a lot more confident meeting strangers than outside


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Assuming it's nothing medical, it just sounds like you've got a puppy who's taking a while to adjust to his new home.

You said he was playful and confident at his breeders home, right? Now he's in a new home and it's just taking time. That's how I'm perceiving the situation.

Give the dog time. DO NOT RUSH OR FORCE ANYTHING. Keep everything 100% positive or it can cause a serious set back. Keep doing the socialization thing and all that and report back in a week or two with an update. I'll bet he's going to start warming up and feel more confident once he feels more comfortable with his new family and home. It's just not going to be an overnight thing like it is with some other puppies.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Has he been wormed regularly? They do need a few wormings a couple weeks apart for 3 or 4x's. Even clear stool samples won't guarantee the pup is free of parasites. 
Use much of his food for training, not in a bowl. If it comes from your hand with some commands/praise it will be more valuable. And for young pups(under 4 months) 3 meals a day is what I'd do.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

brandongill1 said:


> he gets extremely hyper when i start filling his bowl, when i put it down he'll more pick at pieces rather than just gobble it down, the most I've seen him eat is about 2 cups, but it varies
> 
> so far the last week i'd say he's met a good 13-15 people
> 
> i've noticed at home he's a lot more confident meeting strangers than outside


At this age, I'd feed him about 3/4 of a cup at a time, 4 times a day. Add water, too and maybe even a tablespoon of canned food. He's probably not used to eating hard, dry kibble. 

In another week, I'd move him to about 1 cup of food, 3 times a day.

Take him out a lot. Carry him if he seems uncertain--just let him see the world and smell it. Don't let strangers pick him up, if possible, get them to sit down on the ground and let him approach them. It sounds like he was not sufficiently socialized to new people as a young pup and didn't get the exposure to gain confidence with how to approach people. Have them offer him small treats--pieces of boiled chicken are tasty and usually don't upset the stomach.

A 7-week old is *such* a baby--they need a lot of support and contact with their people to grow confidently. Obviously, an 8-week-old isn't that much more mature! Give him lots of love and help build his confidence, but don't reward behavior when he won't explore--but do give him security. Model good behavior--talk to strangers, shake hands, sit near them. Do you have an older, friendly dog? 

Find out if there are any good puppy kindergarten classes and start getting him into those when he is just a bit older.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

brandongill1 said:


> I've had him for a week now, so 7 weeks and a bit was when I got him, i've seen both parents, and both seemed great, I got him from woodside german shepherds
> 
> he's fine with the family everyone, except my grandma who he does not go near, he does not show any confidence when around others however, when first meeting new people he will be incredibly shy and distant, he will stand at a distance and watch, if they approach him he will back away, but after awhile he starts to settle in and relax, and then will approach them,


maybe she smells strange......old people smell.

i kid i kid


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

When we got our oldest male as a pup...he was very shy. My hubby said he acted very different around his littermates. Very playful and outgoing.

I try to remember what I did....and I actually did this for all the pups that have came in my house. I ignored them. Yes, I know that is something most people can't do....but I did. It was just me and pup during the day. I would lay him on his doggie bed...and I would start cleaning my house. He would run under the table and just watch me. I let him. I didn't pet, hold, or talk to him. As I would move from room to room cleaning....I noticed that he would keep following me. He would hide...but he was still watching. This went on for several days. I remember the 3rd or 4th day he quit hiding.

I do remember that it was a month or two before we actually took him anywhere with lots of people. He was super stressed. I use to actually take him and go park at the mall in the parking lot. For an hour or so, I would just sit in the car with him so he could hear all the sounds and noise...and watch the people. Then I moved to the walmart parking lot. Then a park. Then my daughter's school. I think after 3 or 4 days of him hearing the sounds....I would put a leash on him and stand by the car. He did get much better...especially with all the sounds. PLUS, he is a super car rider now.


----------



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

so my puppy has made SIGNIFICANT improvements with how he behaves around people he's never met, ive brought over quite a few people to my house and he has sniffed and played with them perfectly,though when people run up to him, it does scare him and he will back off, not sure if that should be a concern? After I took him to my girlfriends house, and mom's work, he did great with people at her work and my girlfriend, but was not at all playful, pretty much sniffed them, and went on doing his own thing and would only go to them if they enticed him with treats. Im waiting for him to get his second set of vaccinations before I take him on a walk, to see how he does with strangers who walk up to him
Hopefully this is much more normal puppy behaviour


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

brandongill1 said:


> so my puppy has made SIGNIFICANT improvements with how he behaves around people he's never met, ive brought over quite a few people to my house and he has sniffed and played with them perfectly,though when people run up to him, it does scare him and he will back off, not sure if that should be a concern? After I took him to my girlfriends house, and mom's work, he did great with people at her work and my girlfriend, but was not at all playful, pretty much sniffed them, and went on doing his own thing and would only go to them if they enticed him with treats. Im waiting for him to get his second set of vaccinations before I take him on a walk, to see how he does with strangers who walk up to him
> Hopefully this is much more normal puppy behaviour


IMO, it appears that you're doing a bit too much at such a young age. Why don't you take the next two weeks, and just have some bonding time with him one on one? Don't let strangers bombard him, let him explore at his own pace. Let him sniff the world around him, and be alone with you for a while.

Don't bring him to girlfriends house, or work, etc. Give him some quiet crate time, and little walks around the neighborhood.
Take it slow. He'll be fine..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

give some thought about the vaccination schedules . I believe you said "Woodside" wanted you to bring the pup back in two weeks for another shot and to see how the pup is coming along.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Anthony , the dog will probably be fine . 
It's bad when I sit at the sidelines of the local PetsMart training/socializing pen and see lhaso apsos with more confidence then the progeny of some local GSD breeders.


What is it with all these fragile GSD. That is NOT the way it is supposed to be. Standard says fearless, incorruptible, self assured.

I want to take my dogs, youngest pups included into any situation, any place any time , and have them at my side without my having to "manage" them. They have no concerns and I have no concerns .


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

brandongill1 said:


> so my puppy has made SIGNIFICANT improvements with how he behaves around people he's never met, ive brought over quite a few people to my house and he has sniffed and played with them perfectly,though when people run up to him, it does scare him and he will back off, not sure if that should be a concern? After I took him to my girlfriends house, and mom's work, he did great with people at her work and my girlfriend, but was not at all playful, pretty much sniffed them, and went on doing his own thing and would only go to them if they enticed him with treats. Im waiting for him to get his second set of vaccinations before I take him on a walk, to see how he does with strangers who walk up to him
> Hopefully this is much more normal puppy behaviour


To me it sounds like he is just getting used to things. Did you take some time to bond with him before introducing him to all kinds of scary things? I'd suggest a few days of just you and him time. And remember too, puppies do go through fear stages. All of a sudden something so normal will scare the heck outa them. You may have just gotten him during that stage or right at the beginning. My Athena was so confident at the breeders, leader of her pack.. until I brought her home and was scared of life. Took her a little to adjust to her surroundings and now she's bulldozer and I am taking puppy classes with her to ensure she doesn't try to bulldoze me, lol. I'd say your on the right track just make sure you take time for you and him to bond. And advice was given to me about socialization... 100 people in 100 days. meaning they should meet about 100 people in the first 100 days of their life.. this is their prime socialization stage.


----------

